# Skin problem



## PatsyPopeJr (Oct 16, 2014)

One of my hens has lost the feathers around her eyes. The skin is swollen, dry and cracked looking. It looks sort of like psoraisis in people. Does anyone know the cause, how to treat it and if it is contagious? I tried to attach 2 pictures but I am not certain I was successful. Thank you.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not sure, but just guessing. I think you may have a red lice problem. They hide in cracks and only come out at night to suck blood from your chickens. Could be some other type of lice or mite as well. Either way, I'd bet bug bites are what's causing her sores.


----------



## PatsyPopeJr (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you Tony. I will do a thorough coop cleaning and use diatomaceous earth liberally. I isolated this girl and have crated her in the house at night. I used some antibacterial eye ointments and some natural emollients on her skin and she's looking better.


----------



## PatsyPopeJr (Oct 16, 2014)

I am pretty certain that thanks to Tony I discovered the culprit. I am now used to 3 cycle cleaning in the winery, so applied it here. I did my usual cleaning, DE on the floor and in the nesting boxes, fresh shavings, then I sprayed every surface of the coop with a mild bleach water solution to sanitize. When I took off the sign I have hanging on the exterior to get that surface - massive spider webs and tons of tiny spiders. I cleaned those off and then went to the hardware store and bought a high quality spray bottle. Mixed a strong DE solution and sprayed every surface with that. Will dust the girls with it tonight when they roost. Thank you Tony!!!


----------

